# OSU Strech of the Olentangy looking good!



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Was in the Campus area today and decided to take a few moments and scout the Olentangy: was definitely impressed! First and foremost the river was sexy-green in color, and moving at what i've been told is normal flow. South of Dodridge (Dam) there are several nice eddies, and some long, slow runs. Those runs just scream Saugeye (although Saugeye haven't been stocked into Delaware/Olentangy in a few years now, though they are still in there, pigsticker got one that went 26" upstream within the past year, and there are plenty in the Scioto just downstream). 

Also checked the massive gravel bar right behind the Horseshoe, and let me tell you, with a little bit of work that area is going to be PRIME for Smallmouth. And even then, it's already prime spawning habitat for any number of Species. While there still are some spots that are "mucked out" from the past pool, they are far outnumbered by the new, freshly uncovered riffle/runs.

Biggest problem I noticed was lack of adequate substrate for invertebrates (Craws,bugs,etc), seems to be alot of small rounded pebble/softball substation, as opposed to long, thin, stacked limestone that said benthic creatures thrive in. Hopefully that will change when OSU re-orchestrates the River. At any rate look for numerous Species to move up from the Scioto (starting in March) in search of adequate spawning grounds.

A few notes of Caution: There are still several CSO (Combined Sewage Overflows) located at serval spots throughout the OSU Strech (Dodridge Dam - 5th ave. These Overflows (which I believe are going to be removed within a few years) periodically dump raw sewage into the Olentangy during extremely heavy rainfall events. Not so much a threat to the fish, but more of a bacterial threat to those who are wading/fishing. 

If you're going to fish it after a heavy rain event (which can bring a good run of fish up the river) use caution when handling your Line/Lures/Waders etc - Don't put line in your mouth, watch what objectets your hands come in contact with (water bottles etc) and clean your waders once you get home. Again these precautions are only for the days immediately following _heavy_ local rainfall that will overun the CSO system and dump raw sewage into the Olentangy. Other then that I really wouldn't worry all too much. Also keep in mind Delaware Dam will periodically release large amounts of water up North, even though no apparent (local) rainfall event has occurred. In these cases the water may be up, but the CSO's won't be running, so the river "should" be safe.

Im in the process of getting my 15ft Seine net patched up and should be sampling the river here in the next few weeks with Axl (OnTheFly). If anyone is interested let me know, should be neat to see what kinds of bait/gamefish are already in there, though I expect a plethora of different species to inhabit the area come spring (April-June).


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

I bike past that area frequently and I am amazed at the change in water color and clarity. I can't wait to try it!

About the CSO system, is there a way to find out (online?) when sewage has been released into the water there?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

nice report aj....thanks for the updates!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'm in! Lmk when

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

foton said:


> I bike past that area frequently and I am amazed at the change in water color and clarity. I can't wait to try it!
> 
> About the CSO system, is there a way to find out (online?) when sewage has been released into the water there?


Here you go

http://gis.columbus.gov/ssocso/

Here's the gauge below the dam, set to look back 14 days. When you see a change here, give it about 6 hours or more to reach campus.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?c...13-02-16&end_date=2013-02-23&site_no=03225500

I'm having a blast with this dam removal because I'm sitting between you guys on one side, and all the watershed people on the other. It's like I'm in the doorway between two rooms and listening to two parties at once.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

FOSR said:


> Here's the gauge below the dam, set to look back 14 days. When you see a change here, give it about 6 hours or more to reach campus.
> 
> http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?c...13-02-16&end_date=2013-02-23&site_no=03225500


I believe it's closer to twelve hours for a Delaware release to reach the Worthington guage---maybe fourteen: http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=03226800

You could probably add an hour or two to get to campus. Always a good idea to check that Delaware guage before you go wading down there. Mushi and I know a fellow who found himself in a scary situation when the water came up.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

One other thing, if you're photographing around the area, look for white circles on the pavement, about the size of a tennis ball. They're set as photography points so different people can record the scene at different times, from the same perspectives. They are on the bridge sidewalks and several points along the bike paths.


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd love to come check that stretch out with you. Let me know when you're going. Lost your number when I dunked my phone in the Scioto, so hopefully you've still got mine


----------



## acousticrawk (Feb 24, 2013)

ill be heading down there too at some point! i did some reading up on this subject after i saw this thread, and im very interested in what they are doing down there! id like to meet some locals down there that know the area better since im new to the area.


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank-you FOSR for the links to the water data. Very useful information.


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

So there was a discharge into the Olentangy on the 26th (all day rain) based on the guage height? But then why did the discharge rate also fall? Just trying to understand this data in order to use the new Olentangy around OSU. 

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?c...13-02-16&end_date=2013-02-23&site_no=03225500


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

foton said:


> So there was a discharge into the Olentangy on the 26th (all day rain) based on the guage height? But then why did the discharge rate also fall? Just trying to understand this data in order to use the new Olentangy around OSU.


They are an Army Corps of Engineers flood control dam. If a station downstream (say on the Ohio River) says to hold back some water, they close the gates. There are also some planned water releases for high water rescue, lake draw down, and whatnot.

http://www.lrh.usace.army.mil/Missions/Recreation/Ohio/DelawareLake.aspx


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

If sewage is being released into the water how does that affect you if you keep crappie or saugeye caught in the Olentangy or Scioto south of Campus?


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

FishThis said:


> If sewage is being released into the water how does that affect you if you keep crappie or saugeye caught in the Olentangy or Scioto south of Campus?


There are all kinds of potential dangers if you touch the water or touch anythings that touches the water. Diseases are one risk, chemicals that cause damage to your body are another. Just touching a wet fishing line could be enough to cause problems. 

If you want the official list visit http://www.epa.gov/npdes/pubs/csossoRTC2004_chapter06.pdf. 

Of course after some time the dangerous materials are flushed out. I personally wouldn't be comfortable fishing for a couple of weeks after a release but others say a few days is fine.


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

I realized I didn't really answer your question. Keeping and eating fish from contaminated water also carries risks. Ohio EPA has guidelines about this here http://www.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/fishadvisory/index.aspx. The Olentangy is mentioned as having Mercury pollution and the suggestion is to limit consumption of small mouth bass over 12 inches to one meal per month. The website has lots of good information and is kept up to date. I didn't see crappie or saugeye from the Olentangy mentioned specifically.

Personally I won't eat fish from that area.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

That list does not show the Olentangy.

Isn't the nasty chemical Scioto pollution because of one or more sites on the Little Scioto?

http://www.epa.gov/osweroe1/docs/oil/fss/fss04/durno_04.pdf


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

FOSR said:


> That list does not show the Olentangy.


Click the tab that says "Limit your meals from these waters" and then you will find ...

Olentangy River


State Route 95 (Claridon) to mouth (Scioto River)
(Delaware, Franklin, Marion Counties)


Smallmouth Bass 12&#8221; and over


Month


Mercury


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

foton said:


> Click the tab that says "Limit your meals from these waters" and then you will find ...
> 
> Olentangy River
> 
> ...


Oops. I followed the 2013 Updates link.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't and won't plan on eating any fish from the rivers. But I always here people talking about getting saugeye from below campus through the Scioto to greenlawn and below. If sewage is being released into the water, i just think a few more people should know.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Talk to Mushi...ain't killed him yet.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I wouldn't eat fish out of the Olentangy, but I sure will fish for them.

Had a buddy that did some Saugeye tissue samples from multiple locations around Central Ohio, The Olentangy produced one of the most "toxic" Saugeye they'd ever seen. Once you get inside 270 there are a number of business/industries that discharge into the river.


----------

